# Bild verkleinern - Der Druck ist verpixelt



## exestend (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern ein paar Bilder in eine Form bringen, dazu habe ich eine Schnittmaske erstellt und speichere die Bilder jetzt alle einzeln.

Die Bilder werden von 600x600 und größer auf 1,4 c 1,9 cm verkleinert.

Selbst bei Optimaler Qualität ist das Bild doch nach dem Druck sehr verpixelt.
Liegt das am Drucker oder an der DPI des Bildes oder sollte man dabei besondere Einstellungen beachten?

Ich habe die ppi erhöht, die Bildgröße ist die gleiche. Nun kann ich die Bilder aber nicht mehr in ein Din A4 Blatt einfügen und ausrichten, weil die dann zu groß sind :S

LG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo @exestend,

Was genau hast du mit der Schnittmaske bezweckt?
Wie hoch ist sind die ppi bei deinem Bild wenn du es verkleinert hast?
Kannst du eventuell mal ein Ausgangs und ein verkleinertes Bild zeigen?

Mit welchem Programm positionierst du die Bilder um sie auszudrucken?

Viele Grüße


----------

